# Varmints Inc. Killer D



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a new call I make, called the Killer D. The D stands for Dual, as in dual reeds. It has 2 reeds installed and can be tuned many ways. Its a simple tube type call, small, but puts out great volume for its size.

The double reeds put out great sounding distress.
Heres a couple sound files:

http://www.box.net/shared/3pecqxrrf2
http://www.box.net/shared/uo3lslx0vu
http://www.box.net/shared/lpft8cf8sp


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

Lonehowl those sound great!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Personally I have always like double reeds. They last, you can blow as hard as you want and they take it.

Drawbacks...they have a limited pitch range. But that is why I like open reeds and carry a few differant calls.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, they last longer than single reeds, but yeah, they arent as rangey as a single.
Mark


----------

